# Cost of doing business...



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Today is the first day of the Tucson Gem & Mineral show (wholesale). DD & I braved the crowds (OMG) to find some turquoise chunks we will use to make knobs out of. I thought maybe the price would be up so to shipping but nope- was a buck less at 35.00 a pound which yields about 9 pieces. We got 4 pounds- all we could find that would work. Along with a couple of black tourmaline and med dark amethyst....ahhh broke again. DD will still go back later and get the glass beads she wants to go with out stone beads for jewelry making. I am still mostly dizzy and in bed so I will be spared . I don't do crowds on a good day let alone a bad day.


----------



## Elie May (Apr 24, 2008)

What a neat idea! I like your site!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Well I am back and running around in time to finish the gem show! I start a new med soon which might put me back down so I want to enjoy this while I can. Went with daughter today to get some findings for her rosary making and we laughed till I like peed. It sure felt good. And then we walked around one of the shows a bit looking for the site we needed and just pretended we did not speak english (no one around us seemed to either) and laughed some more.

Thank you for the comment on our little web site! sis


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

That sounds like a lot of fun! I'm sure it is tiring with everything going on. You have a great product! Have you ever made unpolished pull knobs? I bet they would be popular made from skipping stones from Montana. Enjoy the show!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Actually the natural unpolished riverstone knob was our beginning product and has remained the most popular!


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

sisterpine said:


> Actually the natural unpolished riverstone knob was our beginning product and has remained the most popular!


Very cool. I love natural stuff. My wife collects river stones and puts them around the house. Sticks, too. City folks think we're crazy! You have beautiful products. I didn't see the river stones on your website, but I'll look again!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

sisterpine, your rocks are beautiful! I pinned one on my purple Pinterest page.

I have always loved rocks and NY state has more than its share. I like to decorate small, smooth ones and put them on the graves of my family members. It is just something I started doing some time back. One of God's gifts to us through nature, I guess.


----------

